# Nanuk dry boxes



## canoedog87c (May 19, 2017)

Hello,
I bought two of these Nanuk dry boxes and after getting my raft all rigged I realized the next smaller size is a better fit for what I'm trying to do. Anyway, I ordered the smaller size boxes and I'd like to sell these. They are brand new. Never been used. These are the Nanuk 908 -








NANUK 908


NANUK Small Cases - World's Best Protective Cases Built to Organize, Protect and Carry. Fast and Fast Shipping – SHOP NOW! Lifetime warranty - MIL-Spec Certified - 31 Sizes and Growing – Customization Services – Commercial Quotes Available




nanuk.com





I think they are great boxes. Seem as bombproof as Pelicans and less expensive. These boxes cost me $54.95 each total. I'd like to get $45 each for them. I'm in Boulder and I'd rather not ship them. Anyone in the Boulder/Denver area interested let me know. 
Thanks.


----------

